# PICS OF BAM! lol 2nd time lucky....



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

sorry to those who couldnt see the pics in 1st thread... hope it works this time lol


Hey all,

I realised that i have never put any pics up of the little miss, so i thought i would! took these last night, there are quite a few so sorry to bore you if i do! lol

bam and daddy









and again having a little nap









after she crawled off jon, deciding if she wanted to go for food, or sleep more lol










aha i deff want food, im just to lazy to stand and eat so i will sit..









...after dinner snooze









....









and shes flat out..









lol i no it looks lke we may have tangled her up in wires but she wasnt, it was just the way she twisted around and then stuck her arm through..

I have got a few more lol but for now il leave you with that:lol2: as you can see she is now more than happy and is recovering amazingly!!
hope u like! :flrt:

Luce x: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yay i still see them :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:lol2: Got there at last


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Fab pics, I love the snooze and flat out ones, they are fab. So glad she is doing well.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww, i love the choc n whites, loved the one in the shop! he looks so sweet, look at his little belly!


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

*faints* ive never seen something so cute! my local exotics shop had a lil chocie skunk in she was so cute and very soft :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL Luce i just noticed jon looks stunned in that 1st piccy :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

*Wwwahhhhooooo!!!*

lol yey!!! u do not understand the extent i went to to try and get these bloody pictures up!! lol but i got there!!

the choccy one in the shop is her mummy, and the albino one (dont know if you saw him) is her daddy! 

she is adorable tho, shes just come and laid with her head on my leg all snuggled into me, so cute!!!:flrt:

Luce x


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL Luce i just noticed jon looks stunned in that 1st piccy :lol2::lol2:


 haha i no!! didnt think he was expecting pics... to those who may know, he is carisma02uk on here... :lol2: he may be slightly embarrased now... hehe, not really, he loves bam to bits

Luce


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol yey!!! u do not understand the extent i went to to try and get these bloody pictures up!! lol but i got there!!
> 
> the choccy one in the shop is her mummy, and the albino one (dont know if you saw him) is her daddy!
> 
> ...


 
LOL bless ya 

she used to lay like she is in the pics on my knee when she was here she loved her tum being massaged when it was poorly :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> :lol2: Got there at last


 lol i no! thank god... was thinking it would never work haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> haha i no!! didnt think he was expecting pics... to those who may know, he is carisma02uk on here... :lol2: he may be slightly embarrased now... hehe, not really, he loves bam to bits
> 
> Luce


 
hee hee i thought i better be nice an tame with the comments being as your coming tomorrow dont want him bopping me one :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL bless ya
> 
> she used to lay like she is in the pics on my knee when she was here she loved her tum being massaged when it was poorly :flrt:


 aww bless her, aunty em giving her lil tummy rubs to make her better... and it worked :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hahah, im sure he wouldnt! he'l just be like ooooohhh nooo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> aww bless her, aunty em giving her lil tummy rubs to make her better... and it worked :flrt:


 
awwwwwww i know she is such a lil sweet heart bless her lil soft tootsies she was an angel :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> hahah, im sure he wouldnt! he'l just be like ooooohhh nooo


LOL well in that case waheyyyyyyy jon look at that bed head yessssssssssh very nice scared rabbit in the headlights look soooooooooo becoming :lol2::lol2::lol2:


shush dont tell him :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG They were so worth waiting for!!!!!!!!!!

Emmaj you must feel so proud to have saved this lil girl's life! She is sooooooooooooo mega uber cute cute cute.

Can she skunk-marry Bear? Then she can be my skunk-in-law :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> OMG They were so worth waiting for!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Emmaj you must feel so proud to have saved this lil girl's life! She is sooooooooooooo mega uber cute cute cute.
> 
> Can she skunk-marry Bear? Then she can be my skunk-in-law :flrt:


 
LOL pocuhie i have her bagsyed for siku :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Im so proud of her she did all the work i just got her from place to place she needed to be 

she is a fantastic lil skunky so full of life and energy and a pleasure to know she really is 

and jon an luce are fantastic people too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL pocuhie i have her bagsyed for siku :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Im so proud of her she did all the work i just got her from place to place she needed to be
> 
> ...


 
awwww but Bear will buy her flowers and put the loo seat down!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol glad you like them!! i must say tho bear is very pretty... (sorry to de-masculinise him) however bam may already have a man to be :flrt:but she does seem to have an eye for the lads, haha hav is her brother and they liked each other... em had to pull them apart a few times! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> awwww but Bear will buy her flowers and put the loo seat down!


 
LOL Siku will probs poo in her den then leave her to clean it :2thumb::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> awwww but Bear will buy her flowers and *put the loo seat down*!


 
well if you put it that way, there is no contest!!!:lol2: hes better trained than most men... ahem *coughs* JON.... 

hehe
xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

*Think my mind is made up! definitly want choc n white skunkys! Lucy when i next come in, if your in and not busy then youll have to let me meet them! hehe, mega cutenesss in her flat out pics!*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> *Think my mind is made up! definitly want choc n white skunkys! Lucy when i next come in, if your in and not busy then youll have to let me meet them! hehe, mega cutenesss in her flat out pics!*


 
hee hee lucy check for any bulges in pockets before leaving too (skunk shaped bulges) :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol course, when i go in i always have bam with me so you will deff be able to see her... she goes everywhere with me :flrt: 
shes a mummys girl, until it comes to night time when she mostly cuddles with jon on the bed... i think because she knows that its always me who puts her away lol...

last night though she made me laugh, after all her funny positions in the pics, i fell asleep, woke up and thought omg s**t where is she, i searched the whole bedroom and couldnt find her... then i saw this nose shape pushing the duvet cover... lol she was insed the duvet cover all snuggled up, it was really so cute, so i left her there... woke up this morning and she was still there, happily dreaming away :flrt:

Luce x


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> hee hee lucy check for any bulges in pockets before leaving too (skunk shaped bulges) :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha noted :devil:


only messing with ya joe
:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol course, when i go in i always have bam with me so you will deff be able to see her... she goes everywhere with me :flrt:
> shes a mummys girl, until it comes to night time when she mostly cuddles with jon on the bed... i think because she knows that its always me who puts her away lol...
> 
> last night though she made me laugh, after all her funny positions in the pics, i fell asleep, woke up and thought omg s**t where is she, i searched the whole bedroom and couldnt find her... then i saw this nose shape pushing the duvet cover... lol she was insed the duvet cover all snuggled up, it was really so cute, so i left her there... woke up this morning and she was still there, happily dreaming away :flrt:
> ...


 
LOL bless her last time hav had run of the bedroom at night he had a couple of treats that he shared with the dogs :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Haha noted :devil:
> 
> 
> only messing with ya joe
> :2thumb:


 
your sooooooo not :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hey wait for me! i was pming.

i cant be bothered to multiquote but that page made me chuckle 4 times so :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

and em, i ain even gonna ask what poor innocent skunky boy found in your bedroom :shock:


:lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, did they like their little treats?!??


lol no i am messing... walk out with a skunk shape pocket and its bam il let her spray you:devil:

haha no seriously, we are messing....


shes stoping at the bed atm not too sure y and her tail is all up and straight like a toilet brush haha... lol crazy nut.. :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

haha keep up pouchie! no time for PM's in this day and age!!!:bash:

:lol2::lol2:
Hav found a little squeaky treat if i remember right?! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> hey wait for me! i was pming.
> 
> i cant be bothered to multiquote but that page made me chuckle 4 times so :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


 
:whistling2: not saying i may gets shouted at :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> haha keep up pouchie! no time for PM's in this day and age!!!:bash:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> Hav found a little squeaky treat if i remember right?! lol


 
yeah 3 in total if mem serves me right the other daft git drawned in the hedgepigs water jug :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Bear always does little girly stamps but earlier today he did a *MAN STAMP:2thumb:*

LOL no idea what he is stampin at half the time


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Bear always does little girly stamps but earlier today he did a *MAN STAMP:2thumb:*
> 
> LOL no idea what he is stampin at half the time


 
LOL they do it cos they can :lol2::lol2::lol2:

they dont need a reason haha


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> haha keep up pouchie! no time for PM's in this day and age!!!:bash:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> Hav found a little squeaky treat if i remember right?! lol


 
oooooooooooooooohhhhh i seeeeeeeeee. squeaky things. right.

hey em? did you ever find those spiny mice? :whistling2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Bear always does little girly stamps but earlier today he did a *MAN STAMP:2thumb:*
> 
> LOL no idea what he is stampin at half the time


 
:lol2: yeah like em said, cause they can! was it a propper man stap like booom

hahaha:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: yeah like em said, cause they can! was it a propper man stap like booom
> 
> hahaha:lol2:


yep. he usually just kinda taps in a half assed way but earlier he really lifted up and STOMPED

:no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> oooooooooooooooohhhhh i seeeeeeeeee. squeaky things. right.
> 
> hey em? did you ever find those spiny mice? :whistling2:


 
hahaha!! lol i think she may have...... could never have done it with out the little added help hey hun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> hahaha!! lol i think she may have...... could never have done it with out the little added help hey hun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
what like the mouse trap and the peanut butter? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> oooooooooooooooohhhhh i seeeeeeeeee. squeaky things. right.
> 
> hey em? did you ever find those spiny mice? :whistling2:


 
havoc did :blush::lol2:

i found one in the hedgehog food tin and squealed like alil girl when i grabbed a furry thing instead of hedgehog food LOL 

one drowned in the hedgehogs water dish and have got 3 others and shared them with the dogs 

i had a preggers female an male escape hence why i lost too and found well hav found more :blush::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

hope you cut out the protein in his diet that day em :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> what like the mouse trap and the peanut butter? :whistling2:


I had 4 of them set up and they moved them about cos they could smell it but knew what they were the lil shites i also set food tins up an not a thing 

hav got outta his cage one night an he got hold of them  i dint do it purposely


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol, hey! at least he shared... generous lil skuky:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> hope you cut out the protein in his diet that day em :lol2:


LOL oh yes 

though he was kind an took up what he dint wanna eat to the dogs i had the patches all over mi bed where he left them


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol, hey! at least he shared... generous lil skuky:lol2:


 
yeah bless im bringing him up right lol


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol u are indeed, and he even leaves prezzies for you on your bed!!! what more could a mummy ask for hey!:devil:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL oh yes
> 
> though he was kind an took up what he dint wanna eat to the dogs i had the patches all over mi bed where he left them


 
:mf_dribble:yuk gross. he kinda did you a favour though because they would not have been nice once you caught them. would have gone even wilder and real hard to handle


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol u are indeed, and he even leaves prezzies for you on your bed!!! what more could a mummy ask for hey!:devil:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 
i know he thinks he is a blooming cat............will you explain to him when you come he aint a cat he is a skunkums :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :mf_dribble:yuk gross. he kinda did you a favour though because they would not have been nice once you caught them. would have gone even wilder and real hard to handle


 
Oh pouchie as awful as its sounds it was sweet revenge on the lil :censor:s they did £100's worth of damage lil :censor:s


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i will deffinatly try.... and if that doenst work we will set bam and siku onto him!!!! :lol2:

luce x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i will deffinatly try.... and if that doenst work we will set bam and siku onto him!!!! :lol2:
> 
> luce x


yeah they can tag team him like bam an hav did to me :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

well 'thats all folks' LOL i'm off to bed :zzz:


goodnight peeps x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nite nite pouchie hun sweet dreams xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Nighty night pouchie x

lol yes they can, and they can get him back for all those times he tried to spray the 'charging skunk at him'..... in the mirror!!! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> Nighty night pouchie x
> 
> lol yes they can, and they can get him back for all those times he tried to spray the 'charging skunk at him'..... in the mirror!!! :lol2:


 
LOL i know he aint done that since  sods law init ready with the cam an nothing :bash::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2:
he doesnt do it for the camera daaarrrling.. haha

maybe he realised that the skunk charging at him was actually himself :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> he doesnt do it for the camera daaarrrling.. haha
> 
> maybe he realised that the skunk charging at him was actually himself :lol2:


 
nopes they are like kids they just love to prove you wrong :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: very true!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i found him on top of the sugar glider cage earlier the lil monkey :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my she is just so cute!!!!:flrt: I wants one


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol the little bugger!! were they making silly noises at him?! siku obviously isnt that adventurous yet then?! lol


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Oh my she is just so cute!!!!:flrt: I wants one


 
thank you hun, she is adorable... most of the time lol :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooooo yeah i remember you saying when i was on the phone to you the other day awwwwww cant wait to see her piccy you will have to send it to me :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

right, i am off to watch most haunted!! see you tomorrow em x


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Ooooooooooo yeah i remember you saying when i was on the phone to you the other day awwwwww cant wait to see her piccy you will have to send it to me :flrt::flrt:


 
and yes i deff will!! xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

okies hunni see yas tomorrow i cant wait yay :flrt::flrt: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

eek looks like a missed out on alot! lol, but yeah, you will have to check for any SKUNK bulges, haha! oj

will let you know when im coming up so you can make me jelous


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i will do!

yeah deff let me know and il make sure im there that day 

Luce


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW what a cute baba :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol i will do!
> 
> yeah deff let me know and il make sure im there that day
> 
> Luce


well woman ???? come on tell :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i dont knowwww!!!! its killing meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
they havnt got back to me yet  i rung but they said she would call me in a bit, that was at about 5.00 :bash:

my fingers are crossed oh so f:censor:ing much!:lol2:
xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol i dont knowwww!!!! its killing meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha
> they havnt got back to me yet  i rung but they said she would call me in a bit, that was at about 5.00 :bash:
> 
> my fingers are crossed oh so f:censor:ing much!:lol2:
> xx


oh wierd unless they have had a few emergancies in and got snowed under 

im sure all will be fine she has come on like a real lil trooper :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i nooo... they said that she was in consultations so when she came out she would give me a bell...

So as SOON as i know i will tell you!!!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

okies cool cant wait to hear the news 


i managed to get the bog roll cleared from havs cage :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol was he reluctant to let it go???

like go away mom, i did this wilst you were out and i am proud of myself!! haha, bless him with the little trail of it stuck to his foot:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol was he reluctant to let it go???
> 
> like go away mom, i did this wilst you were out and i am proud of myself!! haha, bless him with the little trail of it stuck to his foot:flrt:


yeps everytime i tried to grab a piece he stomped at me :whip: lol and he still has that bit on his foot i think he has grown very attatched to it now :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

friggin ell what are the vets doing??? aaarggghhhh:bash:


dont they know theres folk up n down the uk waiting for them to call? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> friggin ell what are the vets doing??? aaarggghhhh:bash:
> 
> 
> dont they know theres folk up n down the uk waiting for them to call? :lol2:


LOL calm down pouchie :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

hope its all clear n back to normal :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> hope its all clear n back to normal :2thumb:


 
Oh definately i have everything crossed here 

she was such a good girl again for sally and sally was soooooo pleased to see her hee hee 

the grin on her face when she opened her carrier was ace :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

emma - :lol2: at havoc and his toilet roll!!
and also u know my little gerbil friend, well he was doing really well and apparently they made friends lol, until a min ago 

pouchie- i know god damn, why are they taking so long!!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> emma - :lol2: at havoc and his toilet roll!!
> and also u know my little gerbil friend, well he was doing really well and apparently they made friends lol, until a min ago
> 
> pouchie- i know god damn, why are they taking so long!!! lol


he is a classy skunk that walks round with bog roll on his foot least i know he wiped properly hey lol


awwwwwwww has cute lil gerbil goned


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i no 

lol sally really did look so excited didnt she!! i was like awwww

Luce


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant believe i fell in love with a frozen gerbil 

would have been a cheap pet to keep 

would have been smelly though :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i no
> 
> lol sally really did look so excited didnt she!! i was like awwww
> 
> Luce


 
I know she loves lil bam bam does sally :flrt:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Was gonna say that we couldnt see the pics either but now we can!!! YAY! :2thumb:

So cute! :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

emma, a frozen gerbil! oooerrr, glad to hear were all sane on this forum,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> emma, a frozen gerbil! oooerrr, glad to hear were all sane on this forum,


 
LOL sane what is the meaning of that word haha im as mad as a box of chocolate frogs :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

well thats good! hehe, nothing as boring as boring people, i just make that up, which is why its so crap but hey ho


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> well thats good! hehe, nothing as boring as boring people, i just make that up, which is why its so crap but hey ho


 
LOL nah it wasnt bad was a very good point ya made :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

why do we always end up hijacking, hehe! bet you enjoyed seeing bam again today


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww yeah was soooooooo loverly having bam bam cuggles i asked her nicel not to pierce my ear hee hee and she was a good girl she didnt :lol2:

nah she is a gorgas lil cuddle bum and sooooooo sweet too she was even giving sally cuggles too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

aww she sounds great! ill meet her one day! haha, well its not too hard let me know when your in the shop with her lucy and ill ride down. Joe x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooooooo ya may meet mine one day too ya never know : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Chance said:


> Was gonna say that we couldnt see the pics either but now we can!!! YAY! :2thumb:
> 
> So cute! :flrt:


lol i was going to say, dont do that to me!! had enough stress trying to get them up last night!!!:lol2: glad you can see them

Luce x


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooo ya may meet mine one day too ya never know : victory:


this is very true!! 

lol i am there tomorrow joe if you want to come down if ur free... you can come see her!
she was very loving today even to sally, who if i was bam, i wouldnt be very fond of!! :lol2: but she like her...
she loves her emma cuddles, you can tell... :no1:

xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Going to Brackenhurst collage in Southwell tomorrow Lucy, ill let you know when im free, which is actually most days till i actually start collage and you can tell me if your there:2thumb:: victory:. I love meeting skunkys:whistling2:

Emma, yes i must meet your lil guys one day too! not like its a must, just so i can drool:mf_dribble:

Wish i could drive a car instead of this ped, would get me places ALOT easier


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

cool well yeah pm me and il tell u if im up there or not...
my OH went to brackenhurst: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well i could always go over to luce's for the day and take the skunkies with me then ya will get to meet bams brother havoc and siku : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> this is very true!!
> 
> lol i am there tomorrow joe if you want to come down if ur free... you can come see her!
> she was very loving today even to sally, who if i was bam, i wouldnt be very fond of!! :lol2: but she like her...
> ...


aunty em loves her bam bam cuddles too :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> well i could always go over to luce's for the day and take the skunkies with me then ya will get to meet bams brother havoc and siku : victory:


 
sounds like a plan my lovely!!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> sounds like a plan my lovely!!:flrt:


will have to see what the cash flow is like next week and check trains out cos would be perfect next week lews on hol with my mum and dad so dont have to worry bout him :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

cooool, well i'll check which days iv got nothing on (which is prob most) :lol2: and let you know... and then we can let joe no! lol...
and i can take you to see havs mummy and daddy!!!!  ooooh im all excited!! *please let the cash flow be good.. please* :lol2:

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> cooool, well i'll check which days iv got nothing on (which is prob most) :lol2: and let you know... and then we can let joe no! lol...
> and i can take you to see havs mummy and daddy!!!!  ooooh im all excited!! *please let the cash flow be good.. please* :lol2:
> 
> xx


 
Oooooooooooo that will be soooooo cool to meet lil havs mum an dad :flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> sounds like a plan my lovely!!:flrt:


an excellent plan!:no1::2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

let me know, and let the cash get flowing! hehe, any days fine for me too, only working thurs fri and sat next week but not until 6pm everynight so its great! eek


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooooooooooo that will be soooooo cool to meet lil havs mum an dad :flrt::flrt:


i no  and you can meet little lily :flrt: she is sooooooo cute!!!!!



farmercoope said:


> an excellent plan!:no1::2thumb:


isnt it just!:no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> let me know, and let the cash get flowing! hehe, any days fine for me too, only working thurs fri and sat next week but not until 6pm everynight so its great! eek


:lol2::lol2:is that little eek excitment joe??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i no  and you can meet little lily :flrt: she is sooooooo cute!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it just!:no1:


hee hee it wont be my pockets you will have to check it will be the carriers hee hee 

i cant wait gonna deffo keep some cash aside :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

erm.. couldnt possibly be could it!:whistling2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: course not...:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i think it was :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------

